# DS #4999: Inazuma Eleven 3 - Sekai he no Chosen!! Bomber (Japan)



## Minox (Jun 30, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6313^^


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jun 30, 2010)

Wohooooo Yes Finally cant wait to play this game


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jun 30, 2010)

Opening scene


----------



## NeoGohan (Jun 30, 2010)

and i still waiting for the english version of the first one..


----------



## lolval (Jun 30, 2010)

309 mb the rom, is very big, i found it!


----------



## basher11 (Jun 30, 2010)

what kind of game is this?


----------



## SplashTOMATO (Jun 30, 2010)

BOOYAH INAZUMA ELEVEN


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 1, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> what kind of game is this?



RPG + soccer with lots of FRIENDSHIP in it
lol


----------



## basher11 (Jul 1, 2010)

lol well i hope this is better then FIFA.

im tired of that game


----------



## ladypoodle (Jul 1, 2010)

Binary Patch


```
00004440: 99 F2 B2 F0 FE 6D 19 61 05 7C DF D3 CC 30 72 9C ? 24 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 20 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1 
00004450: 77 22 81 D8 F3 98 58 3B 1D E5 5B 3E 32 3E 49 83 ? 1C 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 48 11 80 05 14 10 9F 05 
00004460: 33 7C 35 DC 35 D8 76 98 FA 9E 37 5B 5C BD EF 57 ? A8 10 80 05 E8 11 80 05 1E FF 2F E1 84 CD 12 02 
00004470: BB 30 40 89 C3 CB 89 FC 4F 00 F9 EC ? 4F 03 5F E1 37 B3 AA 36 6A E0 AA 36 
000049F8: 1E FF 2F E1 ? 90 FE FF EA
```


----------



## Goli (Jul 1, 2010)

Where do you people get those fixes from?


----------



## ladypoodle (Jul 1, 2010)

Rudolph's Child's Play Patch for Inazuma Eleven 3 Sekai he no Chousen!! Bomber

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZYYZFEVA

After patching, use the .nds file. The .bak is the original clean ROM.


----------



## LuigiPT (Jul 2, 2010)

ladypoodle said:
			
		

> Rudolph's Child's Play Patch for Inazuma Eleven 3 Sekai he no Chousen!! Bomber
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZYYZFEVA
> 
> After patching, use the .nds file. The .bak is the original clean ROM.



Could you post this again? Maybe in another host? MegaUpload deleted it. :S


----------



## tj445 (Jul 2, 2010)

Note to acekard users:
This game can brick your Acekard 2i if you save with it.
At least thats what it did with 2 acekards that i had.
this happens with both patched and "Clean" ROMs so be careful when using it.

Havent tried with Spark but i suppose the same thing will happen


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 2, 2010)

NeoGohan said:
			
		

> and i still waiting for the english version of the first one..


xD that almost made me choke


----------



## LuigiPT (Jul 2, 2010)

Anyone can run this game in a EZ-Flash Vi?
I've been trying but it stuck while loading the game, it stays "Loading NDS File,Waiting..." forever. It only happens with this game. :S


----------



## Arale (Jul 3, 2010)

nvm it's working to me,think that patch in topic is wrong one,so check this topic undefined


----------

